# fun agility weekend with the boys.



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on Coopers debut! That is great that he got better with every run! Sounds like a fun weekend all around!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations all around


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats to Jackson & Cooper!! Way to go, always love hearing about your accomplishments! !::wave:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ah yes the fun of the circles on the soccer turf. Just for the record, those can still catch the master dogs too. Congrats on a nice weekend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great weekend! congrats!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

